# High performance tipplers-where can I buy?



## Asolomon68 (Mar 20, 2021)

Looking for high performance tipplers and also highflyers to start having pigeons after 30 years off!
Thank you in advance.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Asolomon68 said:


> Looking for high performance tipplers and also highflyers to start having pigeons after 30 years off!
> Thank you in advance.


hello. are you in florida? get in touch of Red eye loft about late new york Tony's Tipplers. thnks.


----------

